# What a Mess



## grumpyman

My Van a Autocruise Pioneer Renoir was registered in May 2006 making it now 17 months old. As can be seen it has 3 Motiques one on each side and one to the rear.From the photos you may be able to see that water has got underneath two of the Motiques. 
I have spoken with the company who produce the Motiques who state it sounds like they have not been applied properly as you would expect but this is possibly correct as there is no problem with the third.I have spoken to other Renoir owners I have met on my travels and none have had this problem.
Anyone out there who has, or anyone any suggestions up to yet I have been forced to pin hole the Motiques to allow the water out before it got to heavy. At £58 + VAT each not a cheap job to replace and then what mess may it leave when removing the old.A bit disappointed with the Van only this old.


----------



## grumpyman

Bump


----------



## Grizzly

What do your dealers say ? Surely this is their responsibility ?

G


----------



## Rapide561

*Autocruise*

Hi

I would speak to the dealer. I suspect though that the transfers are excluded from the 2nd year warranty so it may be down to goodwill.

Drop Autocruise a quick line too to see if they have any thoughts!

Russell


----------



## grumpyman

Thanks for that Grizzly have emailed Tom at Brownhills having emailed a member of his staff who did not reply. I fear that this will not fall under the warranty like another problem i had which was down to shoddy workmanship at the Factory.


----------



## Grizzly

grumpyman said:


> . I fear that this will not fall under the warranty like another problem i had which was down to shoddy workmanship at the Factory.


Your photos show a pretty catastrophic breakdown of the decals on your van. The van is only 5 months out of warranty and I would expect any decent dealer to do something about it without even having to be asked once they have seen the van.

One thing that does occur though; have you used a jet spray to clean the van ?

G


----------



## grumpyman

No Jet spray and the third Moituque is ok. Brownhills have contacted me as a result of Ask Tom and requested photos which I have supplied. I will as suggested forward to Autocruise as well. Brownhills did not hold much hope.


----------



## 111529

*graphic problem*

you really need t remove as best as you can
as dealer will not take as much care as you would
so two options use a hair dryer and peel off your self
or a wallpaper strpper to soften vinyl and peel off
and then use something like sticky stuff remover
to get off residue


----------



## Telbell

I agree that the Dealer should take responsibility (Sales of Goods Act- "fit for purpose"- surely the decals would reasonably be expected to last for more than 17 months??)

Would the Decal producers be willing to confirm this in writing? [/quote]it sounds like they have not been applied properly


----------



## grumpyman

Funny how reasons change almost feels like a conspiracy Autocruise ( Swift ) contacted the supplier and the reason then given was I had washed the Van with something which caused the problem. Only problem being if that was right why was one side still perfect. 8O 

It's the same old dispute Brownhills state Autocruise will not accept responsibility and so the only offer I received was you pay for new ones we will fit them free when we do your service.
As their service charge was £115 + VAT more than where I took it last week decided not to take them up on the offer.
Have decided not to bother when asked by other Motorhomers when they spot the mess I leave them to decide if they want to deal with these companies. Shame really as one of the parties seems to be trying so hard to please customers most of the time.


----------



## grumpyman

Received a PM from Autocruise thought at last some help arriving. Disappointed offering to supply the motiques at cost price which had already been offered in December and refused. Sent return message 24/4/08 no reply but at least they did make contact with some form of offer. Now waiting until they simply drop off.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Autocruise feedback*

Grumpyman

I am sorry that you feel let down by our response.

I think our offer is fair and reasonable in view of the fact that we did not build the van as it was long before we got involved with Autocruise.

Regards
Kath


----------



## grumpyman

Kath thanks for the reply as I said at least you do reply unlike Brownhills.Do I feel let down, No disappointed yes, but live is to short to let this get me down. Just have to get used to other Motorhomers saying such a shame. :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Hi grumpyman,

Just a thought ............ but have you checked with your insurance company to see if they will do anything because if Swift/Brownhills are suggesting it is down to something you used then it may come under accidental damage or something like that? I have no idea if this is at all feesible or if your insurance cover excess is higher than the cost of rectifying the problem but it might be worth contacting them and checking it out.

What a shame to have to be stuck with this unsightly problem on such a nice looking vehicle and I would not be at all happy if that happened to our motorhome after such a short period of time.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi sorry to hear of your problem.

Have you considered slitting the damaged areas with a stanley knife and opening them up, letting them dry and using a spray adhesive to put them back on.

Might have the odd wrinkle where they have bulged but it would look a lot better maybe.

Regards

Peter


----------



## grumpyman

Peter, thanks for that have tried letting the water from behind by pricking them but then the water just finds another place to get behind them had them examined by a company who said they needed to be replaced but again thanks for the assistance.


----------



## TR5

The problem with vinyl decals, especially that large, they expand and contract with the heat and cold at different rates to the panel of the vehicle.
They may look good when initially applied, but soon get dark lines around the edges where they contract, fade badly, and start to peel, eventually cracking. The same happens with van signwriting in vinyl, but as the lettering is obviously smaller area's, they take longer to noticably deteriorate.

Have you considered removing them, and NOT replacing?
They should peel off without too much trouble using a hair dryer to warm them.
Maybe other decals could be put in their place, which are not so large, similar to other models/makes, if the MH looks to plain without anything. Just a thought!


----------



## cabby

I have to say that I am surprised that those decals have given you a problem.We had the Autocruise Mustang, it was two tone silver with decals of horses on the two sides. It was laquared over the entire body and there was never a sign of them having any lift or water damage.that was after 2 years.
Have any of the others had the same problem.Maybe the offer made by Swift was a good one, especially if they threw in a free fitting by a different main dealer near you.I can understand the dissapointment you feel but I suggest you contact Kath again and ask nicely.
But then again this is only my personal opinion.Dont let this spoil your ownership of a lovely van.

cabby


----------



## grumpyman

cabby said:


> I have to say that I am surprised that those decals have given you a problem.We had the Autocruise Mustang, it was two tone silver with decals of horses on the two sides. It was laquared over the entire body and there was never a sign of them having any lift or water damage.that was after 2 years.
> Have any of the others had the same problem.Maybe the offer made by Swift was a good one, especially if they threw in a free fitting by a different main dealer near you.I can understand the dissapointment you feel but I suggest you contact Kath again and ask nicely.
> But then again this is only my personal opinion.Dont let this spoil your ownership of a lovely van.
> 
> cabby


Now thats what i call common sense and a bit of good customer relations why is it you have had to suggest it. Thats all it would have taken.


----------



## cabby

Thank you for the compliment, however maybe you should contact Kath and ask if they would do that for you, rather than sit back and expect them to chase you after turning their offer down.Ask them very nicely as well.

cabby


----------



## SwiftGroup

cabby said:


> Thank you for the compliment, however maybe you should contact Kath and ask if they would do that for you, rather than sit back and expect them to chase you after turning their offer down.Ask them very nicely as well.
> 
> cabby


Just email Kath and we will see what we can do.Peter.


----------



## grumpyman

cabby said:


> Thank you for the compliment, however maybe you should contact Kath and ask if they would do that for you, rather than sit back and expect them to chase you after turning their offer down.Ask them very nicely as well.
> 
> cabby


Cabby were you in your last life a school Teacher or am I reading your post wrong. :x


----------



## cabby

Who knows, have made enough mistakes in this lifetime to be able to sit back sip tea and take stock of things.
I have three rules in life, dont be greedy as you can lose all ;always take what is offered, as it makes people feel good that they have helped;find the other side of the subject or problem.
I am really glad that Peter has come back to you, dont think any other dealer/manufacturer would have.
And NO i have no connection with Swift and I have a Fleurette.

cabby


----------



## drcotts

I would, if you feel inclined consult a solicitor about this.

The dealer whome you had the van from has responsibility for the total van and all its components. Its unacceptable for them to say "well we didnt fit the decals" or "you must have done something"
if theres a products you should aviod they have a duty to tell you. i assume they didnt.

Remind them of the worm in the bottle of lemonade


----------



## grumpyman

With regards to the Dealer if I mention the words Brown and Hill perhaps you will understand why no joy that side.


----------



## 96266

"Remind them of the worm in the bottle of lemonade....."

Think you'll find it was a snail and Ginger beer (Donoghue v Stevenson, 1932)


----------



## drcotts

Shelton said:


> "Remind them of the worm in the bottle of lemonade....."
> 
> Think you'll find it was a snail and Ginger beer (Donoghue v Stevenson, 1932)


Ahh i knew it was some sort of creature i a soft drink
thanks shelton


----------



## 108853

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi sorry to hear of your problem.
> 
> Have you considered slitting the damaged areas with a stanley knife and opening them up, letting them dry and using a spray adhesive to put them back on.
> 
> Might have the odd wrinkle where they have bulged but it would look a lot better maybe.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Peter


good idea in principle but be careful adhesive doesnt react with paint/gel coat!


----------



## grumpyman

Well Hat off to Swift who have come to the rescue see message below and thanks again Swift. It is a shame you are having to maintain the customer satisfaction on behalf of a minority of dealers.

Dear Grumpyman 

I am aware of the thread on the forum and the post that Peter put on, which is why I sent my last response to give you practical help. 

Due to your strength of feeling on this matter we will arrange to send the graphic out to you free of charge. 

You will have to leave the fitting of the graphic with us until we can decide how to arrange that. 

Regards 
Amy


----------



## Rapide561

*Autocruise*

Hi

Just a thought. Look up "van sign writers" in the yellow pages and ask them to do it for you.

My pirate ship was done at a sign writers shop.

Here is the result - not that you have not already seen it.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman

Russ,
Thanks for that I will make some enqs. which might remove some of the efforts Swift are having to make.


----------



## Rapide561

*Transfer*

Hi

YEs, as you are local and the "man on the ground" as it were, you will be able to source a fitter.

To be honest, the next one I put on I will do it myself.

Getting your existing onn off will be the long, slow hard part.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman

Well just to update this post my Motorhome is now sat on the drive with the Decals both replaced. This is all down to Swift Motorhomes whom I owe a big thank you.
Let me also say they were under no obligation to assist me with this problem. They arranged for two new Decals to be sent to my home address and for Mark from Central Leisure Services to travel to my address and fit them.
Due no doubt to how busy they are this took some months but throughout the time they maintained contact assuring me of their intentions.
It is a shame that a first class company like Swift is constantly being let down by some Dealers.
I would personally like to thank Peter,Amy, (who I hope now realises I'm not that grumpy) Lynsey,Kath and Mark who I now realise are trying their hardest to provide a quality service. I know where my next van is coming from.


----------



## vardy

Be a while before I swap my first attempt this century - but I keep seeing nice things on here about these folk. Do they only do BiiiiiiiG vans?


----------

